# Java-Doc unter Eclipse anzeigen lassen?



## hdi (24. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

hat Eclipse irgendwie sowas integriert (bzw. kann man es downloaden) dass es aus einem kompletten Projekt
(oder einer Klasse, die man gerade angewählt hat) anhand der Kommentare in der Klasse eine Javadoc erstellt
und anzeigt, zB als HTML seite?

2. Frage, das hat jetzt nix mit Eclipse zu tun aber wo wir beim Thema Javadoc sind:

Ich hab gehört die Sun API wurde auch damit erstellt, ich hab unter wikipedia mir die Befehle angekuckt (@param usw),
ich frag mich jetz nur: Was is denn der Befehl wenn ich einfach einen Beschreibungstext für eine Klasse will,
nich speziell über eine Methode etc...

Kann ich da einfach am Anfang der Klasse sowas einfügen wie:


```
/** 
 * Diese Klasse blablabla
 */
```

Kann das leider nicht testen, und weiss eh nicht genau wie diese Javadocs so sind, deswegen frag ich ja ob
es sowas unter Eclipse gibt 

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (24. Okt 2008)

Als Popup oder in der Java Doc View Zeigt dir Eclipse die Java Doc an. Ausserdem kannst du sie natürlich auch als html generieren lassen, sowohl mit dem Java SDK, als auch mit Unterstützung von Eclipse.


----------



## GilbertGrape (24. Okt 2008)

zu 1.: Bei Eclipse gibt es unter Project Generate javadoc. Dort wählst du einfach die javadoc.exe aus deinem jdk aus und dann funktioniert das.

zu 2. du schreibst das javadoc.Kommentar einfach über die Klasse, also so:


```
/** 
 * Diese Klasse blablabla
 */
public class blabla{
}
```


----------



## gex (24. Okt 2008)

Hi

Es schadet sicher nichts, sich das JavaDoc Tutorial von Sun anzuschauen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/


----------

